# Honk if you like MT!!



## shesulsa

I want to tell you folks that I think MartialTalk is the friendliest, most cohesive internet Martial Arts discussion board and I am proud to boast my membership here because of its members.

The vision of the founder is to have a place where we can respectfully exchange ideas, argue fine points in a mature fashion and have some fun without too many politics muddying the waters.

The arcade is fun, the Supporting Member areas are a riot, and if you haven't had a chance to have a _*free trial membership, sign up here*_ to apply!

That's right!  I'm asking you to support MartialTalk and keep us the BEST MartialArts discussion forum on the web!


----------



## Jonathan Randall

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I want to tell you folks that I think MartialTalk is the friendliest, most cohesive internet Martial Arts discussion board and I am proud to boast my membership here because of its members.
> 
> 
> That's right! I'm asking you to support MartialTalk and keep us the BEST MartialArts discussion forum on the web!


 
I agree. MT is a great resource and one of the few truly friendly Martial Art's forums on the net. I know that the $15.00 I spent to become a Supporting Member was a great investment.

BTW, Supporting Members can post pictures in their posts and have their own gallery of pictures, as well. Here's mine:

http://www.martialtalk.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=24


----------



## bobster_ice

Shesulsa how much would I have to send away in pound sterling to be a supporting member?


----------



## shesulsa

bobster_ice said:
			
		

> Shesulsa how much would I have to send away in pound sterling to be a supporting member?



$15 worth! :ultracool


----------



## Andrew Green

google calculaor says:
[SIZE=+1]*15 U.S. dollars = 8.05974961 British pound

*[/SIZE]





			
				bobster_ice said:
			
		

> Shesulsa how much would I have to send away in pound sterling to be a supporting member?


----------



## Ping898

bobster_ice said:
			
		

> Shesulsa how much would I have to send away in pound sterling to be a supporting member?


 
Aren't you Brits supposed to be on the Euro though?:idunno: 

Supporting membership is def. worth the investment!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I don't believe Britain went on the Euro.

But, all support greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ping898

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> I don't believe Britain went on the Euro.


 
I thought the whole point of the Euro was everyone used it, but you are right Bob, the UK didn't adopt the Euro.


----------



## beau_safken

UK = Great Britian Pound/ GBP  1 US = 1.78 Pounds


----------



## Ping898

beau_safken said:
			
		

> UK = Great Britian Pound/ GBP 1 US = 1.78 Pounds


 
Beau I think you got that backwards, last I checked, 1 GBP = ~$1.80 US dollars


----------



## beau_safken

Ya inverse that   Is it scary that my job deals with cash apps at a international company all day?


----------



## bobster_ice

Ping898 said:
			
		

> Aren't you Brits supposed to be on the Euro though?:idunno:
> quote]
> No, not yet.


----------



## Captain Harlock

I will honk.

Beep
Beep


----------



## ThatWasAKick

Honk.


----------



## matt.m

honk honk honk ladies and gentlemen.  honk honk honk


----------



## mjd

honkadee honk honk


----------



## Kacey

Beep beep!!!

I signed up for the 2 year membership... one less thing to worry about coming up for renewal for a while!


----------



## lll000000lll

honk honk!!!


----------



## born_fighting

Honk. Honk. So how do you get to be a mod? do you have to be supporting memeber?


----------



## Kreth

born_fighting said:


> Honk. Honk. So how do you get to be a mod? do you have to be supporting memeber?


As a general rule, you should:

Have more than 3 posts, and
Not have an offensive avatar
Change it please.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

born_fighting said:


> Honk. Honk. So how do you get to be a mod? do you have to be supporting memeber?



Read this: [FAQ] So you want to be a moderator?


----------



## Flatlander

Kreth said:


> As a general rule, you should:
> 
> Have more than 3 posts, and
> Not have an offensive avatar
> Change it please.


Well, as a minimum baseline, anyway.  :lol2:


----------



## shesulsa

It also helps to be a SUPPORTING MEMBER. :angel:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

shesulsa said:


> It also helps to be a SUPPORTING MEMBER. :angel:


 
Yes, and also have a long track record of positive posts - generally spanning a year's time.


----------



## Darth F.Takeda

Honk  Honk  Honk!

Only have had a  liitle of it as a Kid (My step dad trained in Thailanddurring his time there in the USAF)  but just learning  to be all about kicking the legs and using elbows  has helped me all my life.

 Getting pretty chummy now with a MT Instructor,  so I might be  adding  some to my  plate.


----------



## dragonswordkata

Honk!

MT is well worth the $15! I have used quite a bit of the info gained here in my classes. 
Soooooooo:jediduel: feel the force of MT,  join the good side


----------



## shesulsa

Darth F.Takeda said:


> Honk  Honk  Honk!
> 
> Only have had a  liitle of it as a Kid (My step dad trained in Thailanddurring his time there in the USAF)  but just learning  to be all about kicking the legs and using elbows  has helped me all my life.
> 
> Getting pretty chummy now with a MT Instructor,  so I might be  adding  some to my  plate.



Heh heh heh ... in this case, "MT" stands for MartialTalk.com.   But I'm glad you enjoy Muay Thai as well. :asian:


----------



## Darth F.Takeda

I  saw the  thread title  and started honking to  quick=)

Martial Talk is pretty cool, overall, sometimes nothing happens over  at Judo/Jujutsu  for  a few days, but there  are  a million  Forums  here, so you can always find  something  to stimulate  your brain.

When  my tax return comes  in, I'm sending some support.

So Honk Honk Honk!!


----------



## Kacey

Darth F.Takeda said:


> I  saw the  thread title  and started honking to  quick=)
> 
> Martial Talk is pretty cool, overall, sometimes nothing happens over  at Judo/Jujutsu  for  a few days, but there  are  a million  Forums  here, so you can always find  something  to stimulate  your brain.
> 
> When  my tax return comes  in, I'm sending some support.
> 
> So Honk Honk Honk!!



Way cool!  It's the best $15 you could spend!


----------



## Ninjamom

Aaaa-RROOOOOOOOOO-Gah!

(I'm a little older than the average person posting here at MT  )


----------



## tad2bad

Honk!!!


----------



## tko4u

Hhhhhhhh
ooooooo
nnnnnnnn
kkkkkkkkk
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## terryl965

Yes how can you not love this site with all the info. one van get. Becoming a supporting member insure it stays around. Hint Hint


----------



## Devlin76

Honk!


----------



## Mark Jordan

Honking as well


----------



## Yondanchris

HONK...Meep Meep!


----------



## senseiblackbelt

Jonathan Randall said:


> I agree. MT is a great resource and one of the few truly friendly Martial Art's forums on the net. I know that the $15.00 I spent to become a Supporting Member was a great investment.
> 
> BTW, Supporting Members can post pictures in their posts and have their own gallery of pictures, as well. Here's mine:
> 
> http://www.martialtalk.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=24



honk.


----------



## Josh77974452

Honk honk beep beep
MIT a great website i really like it!!!


----------



## Paul_D

shesulsa said:


> I want to tell you folks that I think MartialTalk is the friendliest, most cohesive internet Martial Arts discussion board and I am proud to boast my membership here because of its members.
> 
> The vision of the founder is to have a place where we can respectfully exchange ideas, argue fine points in a mature fashion and have some fun without too many politics muddying the waters.


How times (or mostly members) have changed :-(


----------



## TMA17

I personally think it still is.  Everyone on here is knowledgeable and helpful from what I've experienced.


----------



## Steve

Paul_D said:


> How times (or mostly members) have changed :-(


As one of the newer members, you could try being more friendly.


----------



## MA_Student

Paul_D said:


> How times (or mostly members) have changed :-(


No ones forcing you to be here


----------

